# How Anthropology Disproves Noah's Flood



## atlashunter (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## atlashunter (Jun 6, 2019)

So how can native Americans be the only ones with this rare genetic marker found in a 12,000 year old skeleton if they actually descended from the sons of Noah?


----------

